

Ask HN: How can I make HackerNode App better? - nodemaker

Hello HN,<p>I am going to devote this month to making HackerNode app awesome and feature complete. Would love to hear  any suggestions for improvements.<p>Also if there was a monthly subscription fee, what would be a price you would be willing to pay.<p>Thanks<p>Sumeru<p>PS: In case you have'nt checked out HackerNode app, you can get it from http://www.nodemesh.net/hackernode
======
mlitwiniuk
I'm using HNode App on iPad and I have sometimes terrible problems with
opening target website - it would be great if I could change default behaviour
of clicking on list item - it should be changeable if it opens comments or
website. Also - it took me ages to find "send to" button (red (+), on the
bottom of article preview) - in my opinion it's totally unintuitive, that
instapaper / fb / twitter is placed there - they should be available through
right bottom menu - just by "open in safari" / "copy link buttons".

------
weef
You have a fantastic app and I use it daily. I would like the ability to email
a link to the HN comments page. Right now I'll email myself the external page
if I find it interesting but there are sometimes I'd like to receive the HN
page. Being able to bookmark or save a HN page would be useful too.

------
ltcoleman
Thank you for your contribution. It makes reading hacker news on my iphone
much more pleasant.

------
Bro_Merch
Fonts

